# Lyft Preferred



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Not in my market.

https://mashable.com/article/lyft-preferred-rideshare-program-rollout-pilot/


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

2014. Lol


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

The model year shouldn't be an issue, it should be based on vehicle condition at inspection. My car is 4 years old, pax think it's a 2019 it's in such nice shape, but it aged out of Uber Comfort on Jan. 1st. 

I don't drive Lyft since the August pay cuts, and they aren't testing this new service in my market. If they did, I'd have to consider logging in again, depending on the pay diff. EEEEExcept for the fact it probably isn't a separate service level, you have to do at least base Lyft rides to get Preferred rides. That would keep me away.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Totally useless without stfu mode. That was worth every penny extra on Uber comfort


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

Its in my market but i no longer do Lyft rides after they falsely deactivated my car for being a taxi or livery car a month or so ago 
It got reactivated 2 weeks ago but haven't done Lyft since


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

What took them so long this time to follow Uber (comfort).


----------



## Foober_Lyftz (Dec 25, 2015)

Its basically uber premier and comfort rolled into one. Except its only a "bonus" and not a different rate card. Have let 100+ pings through and havent seen one. Also dont see it in the pax app as an option 🤷‍♂️

One dirty car report and you're off too lol. What a joke Lyft has become smh


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

They are testing the market in Detroit. I’ve received an email the other day I’m Preferred driver, but haven’t gotten a preferred pax yet.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

When you market yourself as the poor man's rideshare obv no one is going to pay more for your shit


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Maybe 45 cents a mile instead of 35? We're almost approaching Postmates pay level! Keep trying Lyft!


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

Good luck with that. Lyft is advertized toward a specific demographic of people known to do or say whatever they can to get free things.

If one if them doesnt feel like paying $7.98 for their 4 mile taxi ride they can just say your car smelled bad or that you were intoxicated and YOU HAVE ZERO RECOURSE.

Roll those dice.


----------



## MothMan (May 15, 2016)

68350 said:


> The model year shouldn't be an issue, it should be based on vehicle condition at inspection.


In my market, Lyft inspection only happened when you first signed up. And that inspection went away in 2017.

We had a Lyft vehicle with a garbage bag for a front passenger window waiting in our airport lot last week.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Gr*yft* just launched this in the Washington Market. I received my first one to-day. The payoff normally would have been ten dollars, but I got twelve.

You are supposed to be Gold or Platinum to be eligible. I am neither. I did receive the e-Mail, though.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Now in Chicago. Popped up on Monday. My vehicle is far from being eligible.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

68350 said:


> Not in my market.
> 
> https://mashable.com/article/lyft-preferred-rideshare-program-rollout-pilot/


They are only rolling this out because surge pricing is all going in their pocket and only shit drivers drive for them anymore. They'll bump you up to .63 a mile while they're still stealing half of the fare.

They can burn in hell.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

This means they don’t plan on sharing fair earnings with drivers.


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

oishiin driving said:


> This means they don't plan on sharing fair earnings with drivers.


But I did get the unicorn. It was surging $12 at the airport. Got a ping, did not show Preferred. Middle age couple, 4 luggages, 2 big, 2 small. I load up myself, as usual. Drop off 50 miles away in Acworth, Ga. Unload luggage in front of big mansion, the couple are very thankful and smiling. I'm thinking nice tip. Turns out as a $95 pay for the trip - extra $34 for Preferred - which was a surprise! About $20 in surge (the surge always say whatever number +, so 12 = $20 for me was the longer mileage).
Bastards didn't tip a penny though.


----------

